
Landlocked Islanders - Thevet
http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-long/landlocked-islanders
======
skilbjo
I recently visited the San Blas Islands of Panama [0]. I've heard of sinking
islands like the Maldives before, but it was almost like a punch-in-the-face
when I saw it firsthand. We visited some sunken islands, previously home to
families, now entirely sunk where the ocean floor was only 6 inches or so
deep. I noticed on other islands the remnants of dead coconut trees on the
fringe of where water meets land, meaning that previously the shore had been
further out enough to let the coconut tree previously flourish.

We also visited islands that had separated due to the rising ocean, but
because of the slowness of the change, you could walk back and forth between
the islands. However, time will march on and it will sometime not be possible.

I was told that the local indigenous peoples that live on the islands, the
Kuna, have a plan to move back to the mountains in the mainland in 40 years.

Some photos (not mine) closely resembling what I saw:
[http://www.pirancafe.com/2014/12/02/sinking-san-blas-
islands...](http://www.pirancafe.com/2014/12/02/sinking-san-blas-islands-
image-gallery-notebook/)

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Blas_Islands](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Blas_Islands)

------
rdancer
The main expense of building an artificial island is the massive amount of
material that is needed to be laid beneath the habitable patch of land, all
the way down to the sea floor. Seeing that if you are already level with (or
only slightly below) the surface, your job is almost done, how much would it
cost to dump concrete, rock, and sand on top of the atolls, to either keep
them from submerging, or make them emerge once more?

~~~
jacquesm
Build dikes, keep pumping out the water as it seeps back in or rains down. A
good chunk of NL is below sea level and that's how they did it (with old
school tech like windmills no less, just use enough of them and it will work).

~~~
dalke
Take a look at the map of the Marshall Islands. Here's a satellite view of
Majuro, where the capital is located -
[https://www.google.com/maps/@7.1298596,171.2318474,28259m/da...](https://www.google.com/maps/@7.1298596,171.2318474,28259m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en)
.

Like all atolls, it's a very thin circle enclosing a lagoon. By my estimate
it's about 100 meters wide, from ocean shore to lagoon shore.

As a very rough estimate, 1 meter of dike height needs 3 meters of surface, so
6% of the island will be a dike. The Dutch can do this because their dikes
enclose a lot of land. That's not possible here.

The Dutch also have good soil and rainfall. The ground of the Marshall Islands
is made of porous coral. aaron695 elsewhere in these comments pointed to a
NatGeo article at [http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/02/150213-tuvalu-
sop...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/02/150213-tuvalu-sopoaga-
kench-kiribati-maldives-cyclone-marshall-islands/) . Towards the bottom is a
picture with the caption 'Flooding during king tides is a problem on
Fongafale, when water percolating up through the coral matrix laps even at the
door of the meteorological office.'

Thus, dikes won't prevent salt water from percolating through the coral under
the dikes and flooding the other side.

~~~
jacquesm
It looks as if the situation is not one that would benefit from interference
by man as it is. The eco-system is rather special and any messing around with
it is going to make things worse, not better. Some places on earth are simply
not fit for human habitation, this may be one of those.

If you wanted to 'go Dutch' on this then it would mean a total transformation
of the environment, basically a ring around _all_ of the Marshall Islands
anchored to the sea bed. But that would transform the whole thing into a
sweetwater archipelago in no time and would likely kill off everything inside
it.

This is more or less what happened to an inland sea that we had here, it's now
a lake and sweet (IJsselmeer).

~~~
dalke
"Some places on earth are simply not fit for human habitation"

The last 3,000 years of human habitation on those islands would suggest that
this is not one of those places.

~~~
jacquesm
It's not the last 3000 years that determine fitness, it's the next 50.

~~~
dalke
Then why did you not write 'Some places on earth are _no longer_ fit for human
habitation'?

Because that's clearly true. All of those old strip mines, and Superfund
sites, and nuclear test sites, and the region around Chernobyl, and the former
fishing towns of the Aral Sea are trivial examples of how sites have been
rendered less fit for human habitation.

However, that logic of the argument is a bit silly, since it sets aside
considering how human agency may be responsible for the removal of that part
of the human ecosystem.

There really are places which "are simply not fit for human habitation"
include the top of Mt. Everest, effectively all of Antarctica (the few highly
subsidized settlements not withstanding), and a number of small islands (like
Bishop Rock). The Marshall Islands do not fit into that category.

------
aaron695
Do we get this article has nothing to do with global warming?

These islands are not 'sinking' due to rising sea changes, they are just over
populated and destroying natural resources, a common thread for humans.

They also can no longer handle the natural movements of the shore due to this.

> No one I spoke to knows anyone who’s yet left the country because of climate
> change.

This line sums it up.

Why even with the future ocean rises they might not be affected or can just
work around it -

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/02/150213-tuvalu-
sop...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/02/150213-tuvalu-sopoaga-
kench-kiribati-maldives-cyclone-marshall-islands/)

Assuming they solve their bigger issues first.

~~~
dalke
"This line sums it up."

How so? We didn't wait until people started leaving Punta Arenas and other
cities, because of ozone depletion, before we banned CFCs.

"Why even with the future ocean rises they might not be affected or can just
work around it"

And people can just work around the higher UV level by wearing sunblock or
garments with better sun protection, or walking around with umbrellas.

In any case, your NatGeo link pointed out how even if rising sea levels aren't
an issue, ocean acidification, shifting rainfall, and more severe storms are
still the expected consequences of a changed climate:

> Besides the damage inflicted by sea-level rise itself—coastal erosion,
> surface flooding, and saltwater intrusion into soil and groundwater—they
> will suffer from increasingly frequent and severe weather extremes (droughts
> and cyclones) and die-offs of their coral reefs through ocean warming and
> acidification, leading to potential collapse of marine ecosystems that
> provide food and livelihoods for island dwellers.

> ... As Kench sees it, Pacific leaders should get off their soapboxes and
> invest their energy in thinking strategically about how they'll confront the
> environmental changes taking place, changes that are causing food security
> issues and water shortages.

and this Hakai article brings up two of those points (more severe storms, and
decreasing rainfall).

So, great. "Sinking" _might_ not be a problem. What about the other expected
problems?

------
jpatokal
> For generations, Marshallese called their home Aelõñ Kein Ad

Nope: "Aelõñ" is the pidgin version of the English word "island". It's a
bizarrely common import in many Polynesian languages, eg. the Cook Islands are
the _Kūki 'Āirani_.

~~~
dalke
When and how did it become that way? If it happened in the late 1800s, then
that's still many generations ago. If it happened before 1857, as an imported
loan word through other Polynesian speakers, then it even fits in with the
context.

What did they call the place before the English came? The Wikipedia entry says
"The islands were historically known by the inhabitants as “jolet jen Anij”
(Gifts from God)", though the citation is to
[http://www.pacificrisa.org/places/republic-of-the-
marshall-i...](http://www.pacificrisa.org/places/republic-of-the-marshall-
islands/) which says "The Republic of the Marshall Islands (RMI) is
historically referred to in folklore as “jolet jen Anij” (gifts from God)."
But names from folklore can be different than actual names (eg, "The Promised
Land"/"Land of Israel"), and what little evidence I found suggests that is the
case here.

For what it's worth, the embassy of the Marshall Islands in DC at
[http://www.rmiembassyus.org/History.htm](http://www.rmiembassyus.org/History.htm)
says:

> 500 BC - 2000 BC (approx.) - The first Micronesian navigators arrive in the
> Marshalls, calling the atolls Aelon Kein Ad (Our Islands).

though without a written language it's surely hard to know the words used 2500
years ago.

And in 'The Sea - The Marshallese World' by Dirk H.R. Spennemann at
[http://marshall.csu.edu.au/Marshalls/html/culture/SeaNavigat...](http://marshall.csu.edu.au/Marshalls/html/culture/SeaNavigation.html)
:

> The Marshallese had no perception of the atolls of the Marshall Islands as a
> geographical entity differentiated from other entities. They called them
> Aelon Kein Ad, "our atolls" and called themselves accordingly: Armij Aelon
> Kein, "people of these islands". [3]

Where [3] is "Senfft 1903", which appears to be 'Die Marshall-Insulaner' by
Arno Senfft.

I'm willing to say that 115 years counts as "for generations".

I'm also curious how they picked up that pidgin use of English given they were
a German Protectorate at this time, and before that were assigned Spanish
sovereignty? Can you explain this process?

